# Figure it out yourself, asshole! (Becoming independant)



## mylon

http://www.google.com


----------



## Gudj

Thanks for posting this meatroll.
It's refreshing to see someone post to actually help someone help themselves instead of just bellyaching about all the inexperienced kids on the site.


----------



## rumple

Awesome post! I will recommend this thread!


----------



## MrD

Bravo!
Thanks for posting this.


----------



## connerR

I've got some additions.

Railfan sites for the West Coast/Southern California:

TrainOrders is great, but these have helped me a lot, too! 

SoCalRailFan Forums - Powered by vBulletin
Very detailed, but some sections aren't very active. Still, I've gotten a lot of good info off of this site.

West Coast Rail Forums
Probably my favorite for the west coast. 

Other stuff that some of you might find interesting:

UPRR-MileageCalculator:New Mileage Calculator Search
I'm not sure how accurate this is, but I've used it a few times to get a general idea how many miles my trip might be. Or just calculate how many miles you've ridden and boost your punk points! 

Railcams, Railroad Web Cams & Live Train Videos (Webcams)
WebCams of trains, yards. Kinda cool, but some of it doesn't seem to have too much use and sometimes the refreshing is slow. 

One thing I do a lot is look up pictures of trains, but that goes hand in hand with railfan sites and YouTube. Sometimes, Flickr (or anywhere young people post photos) has shown me things others haven't, though. For instance, I've found pictures taken by riders of catch out spots, and those have helped me get an idea for what the area I'll be dealing with is going to be like.


----------



## connerR

double post failure...


----------



## mylon

Thanks everyone! And yeah, any additions are encouraged. I tried to keep the main post as general as possible to keep it from getting the TL;DR treatment - there are definately tons of other useful links & methods out there.


----------



## NickCofphee

Holy shit on a stick batman, AWESOME POST!


----------



## IIIbonesIII

now i am going to catch more hell than jesus on the fucking cross right now but... that aint right....
i was sixteen years old back in 05 my first place to figure out... chicago lol, fortunatly i had a cc, but still i was on my own i knew nothing coming from baltimore, and you know i wouldve loved some help. now the cc was wrong but directions were spec, the only purpose of that piddly thing. anyway, we all started somewhere, and asking for help is an outcast reaching out to another outcast and if that second outcast extends a middle finger. well what does that teach? huh? the wrong deal my man. and fuck anyone who says im not an outcast for hopping trains, or living off the grid, because that makes you straight up simple. you post on a site dedicated to what you love, regardless of anything. and this aint exactly 9 to 5
im 21, i have alot to learn about life, but trains, sir i got that, in spades. believe you me. but still, WE ALL STARTED SOMEWHERE. and i have a good friend of mine i met SLO and took the boy out and taught him everything i know about what not. his 1st 3 yards roseville, bailly (north platte) and priviso (chi) so where is he now, stuck in colton. been there for two months. some people are just not capable of getting it. but other friends are still out there today. there are a few dummies, but indepence comes with understanding. you tell the new kids to figure it out, you are going to have alot of stupids, distrusting other riders therefore not respecting other riders, see causing problems. new kids with a passion fucking up, blowing shit up. i hope to elimate all of that. to many people that get by once or twice on hot shit to you or i blow up something, for you or i. 
if someone wants a little correct info, from someone who KNOWS BETTER. fuck. we know better, theyre still independent enough to do it on there own. they dont want a hand held while they get there grip on it. just some knowledge. share it or dont. 
and then people get mad when they dont get the thanx or report back they fell they deserve. wtf my friends. if you dedicated a part of your life to something and you know shit, share it. especially if someone else needs help. you werent looking to make a friend were you? if you cant create unity in something off the grid, stay on the grid. 
its my opinion. sorry if offend.


----------



## RideMoreTrains

I just hate to see posts like "how do i get from baltimore to the west coast..." well where in the fuck on the west coast are you headed?

And I hate people that want to learn how to hop out of the TOWN YOU LIVE IN, and come here looking for advice long before they've even scouted one got damn yard. If you live in the town you need to go down to the yard before asking any questions here. Before I hopped out I scouted a single NS yard out for 2 years. I knew everything about that stupid yard before I finally hopped out on my own. Nothing is free in life or easy in life so why should train hopping be? If you want to be a good hobo get out there and start watching/riding trains every single chance you get, and then after a while you'll have things figured out.

For me being independent is a personal thing. I hate relying on other people and I don't know how so many of you do it so much. You should want to figure things out on your own, because when you do its 100x more rewarding than having someone teach you step by step. Some of you need to learn to take life by the neck because I don't know how you got anywhere by being passive and wanting things handed to you.


----------



## Polio

language is the language of misunderstanding.


----------



## Maxx

thank you for those resources.


----------



## mksnowboarder

Definitely one of the most helpful posts I've read on the board.

mike


----------



## Mor

FIRXT search


----------



## Withoutatrace

I have not been on for a while and got a message in my email saying where you bin? So Iâ€™m trying to contribute.
First off I have been leaving this forum alone because there are too many people here on train hopping who have never been on a freight train.
Some are young kids who just want to be â€œcoolâ€ and act like they are world travelers, when the reality is that they are living with their mothers â€“ and by the sounds of some of them will be until they are forty.
Cussing and being sexually outrageous is not cool, itâ€™s being juvenile. I was a kid once and probably just as bad, but I left all that behind in the school yard, like laughing about breaking wind.
I just do not want to deal with these morons. I agree with Meatroll, some of the people that log onto this site want everything handed to them, before they dare to ride a train. Most of them are just talk anyway and are not going anywhere.
And another thing, there is not such thing as a rubber tramp. You either tramp or you drive, and someone driving has no right to class themselves as a freight train rider. 
Look it up. Tramp 1 (also hobo) [COUNTABLE] a person with no home or job who travels from place to place, usually asking people in the street for food or money
2 [SINGULAR] the tramp of somebody/something the sound of somebody's heavy steps the tramp of marching feet3 [COUNTABLE, USUALLY SINGULAR] a long walk 
Synonym
TREK We had a long tramp home.4 (OLD-FASHIONED, NORTH AMERICAN ENGLISH, DISAPPROVING) a woman who has many sexual partners

Nothing there about driving is there?
However if you are a woman who has many sexual partners who is driving, rubber tramp might apply to you. In that case stay off a freight train riders forum.
There is some good stuff here, and things change. Looking at the links from Meatroll, I can see I can see a lot of useful info there.
However I am tempted to just view and not post because if I post I have to deal with these members who talk shit and shouldnâ€™t be on this hopping forum anyway.

IIIBONESIII, Posted a good line: â€œSome people are just not capable of getting it.â€
Thatâ€™s right, and if they have never even rode a train they should stay on the hitchhiking forum â€“ anyone can travel by sticking their thumb out, freight train riding takes a little more brainpower.

Widerstand you should shift these people onto the right forum, which you might set up. Call it the wannabes forum. There they can cuss and talk garbage all they want and we donâ€™t have to read it.
Well rant over â€“ take it or leave it. 
Iâ€™m sure Iâ€™m going to have a hundred insults claiming this, claiming that, but unless they are from a proper freight train rider I will not be taking any notice.

Withoutatrace


----------



## 614 crust

Withoutatrace said:


> First off I have been leaving this forum alone because there are too many people here on train hopping who have never been on a freight train.


 
Nothing wrong with newbies if they are intelligent, genuinely interested, put in some work themselves, and aren't just doing it because they think it's cool. I also try to reinforce the fact that riding trains and living this lifestyle is not for everyone. 



Withoutatrace said:


> I agree with Meatroll, some of the people that log onto this site want everything handed to them, before they dare to ride a train.



yeah there are alot of kids like this and I don't like these types either. These kinds of kids will get nothing from me. I do try to weed out all the bull shit, stupidity, and discourage the I'm entitled attitude. This kinda shit pisses me off too.



Withoutatrace said:


> And another thing, there is not such thing as a rubber tramp. You either tramp or you drive, and someone driving has no right to class themselves as a freight train rider.
> Look it up. Tramp 1 (also hobo) [COUNTABLE] a person with no home or job who travels from place to place, usually asking people in the street for food or money
> 2 [SINGULAR] the tramp of somebody/something the sound of somebody's heavy steps the tramp of marching feet3 [COUNTABLE, USUALLY SINGULAR] a long walk
> Synonym
> TREK We had a long tramp home.4 (OLD-FASHIONED, NORTH AMERICAN ENGLISH, DISAPPROVING) a woman who has many sexual partners
> 
> Nothing there about driving is there?



Actually it just says a person who travels. Doesn't say how the travel.
Hobos ride trains, Rubbertramps drive, leather tramps hitch. thought we all knew that.



Withoutatrace said:


> There is some good stuff here, and things change. Looking at the links from Meatroll, I can see I can see a lot of useful info there.
> However I am tempted to just view and not post because if I post I have to deal with these members who talk shit and shouldnâ€™t be on this hopping forum anyway.



Yes there is some really good info on this forum, and I encourage everyone to contribute to it if they can. If they can't now in time they will be able too. Everyone has to start somewhere. Some will stick with it, some won't. You'll have that with everything in life. As for those who shouldn't be on here. I think maybe those who think they are too good to contribute, Those who think we ow them, And those who just want to be cool of course.



Withoutatrace said:


> Thatâ€™s right, and if they have never even rode a train they should stay on the hitchhiking forum â€“ anyone can travel by sticking their thumb out, freight train riding takes a little more brainpower.



As I said everyone has to start somewhere. the more they know before they start the better.
And let me guess you're one of those people who call hitchhikers bitchhikers? We all have to hitch sometimes whether we like it or not it just happens. Sometimes trains just aren't an option.



Withoutatrace said:


> Widerstand you should shift these people onto the right forum, which you might set up. Call it the wannabes forum. There they can cuss and talk garbage all they want and we donâ€™t have to read it.
> 
> Well rant over â€“ take it or leave it.
> Iâ€™m sure Iâ€™m going to have a hundred insults claiming this, claiming that, but unless they are from a proper freight train rider I will not be taking any notice.



First of all I'm the moderator of this forum now. Widerstand does not use STP anymore really, but I still talk to him quite often. Second damn. I'm a bit of an elitist myself and I don't deny that, A lot of us are, all the bullshit and stupidity kind of makes us this way, but damn son what are you God of the fucking hobos or something? I still try to help those I feel are deserving of it. As for a proper freight train rider, I'm not real sure what that is to you but I'm pretty damn sure I would fit the description. 

So If you have info to contribute I would encourage you to do so, but if all you wanna do is come in here and bitch and complain and talk shit and fuck up good posts by people who are willing to contribute then just don't post anything.

Rant over.
614 crust AKA Angel


----------



## mylon

Withoutatrace said:


> I left all that behind in the school yard, like laughing about breaking wind.



farts will always be funny


----------



## paddymelt

there, that should settle things


----------



## parasite

thanks! all this info seems really helpful. i'll probably be reading the stuff about the symbols until my eyes start bleeding tonight. but does knowing a lot about the symbols really serve any practical use?


----------



## anyways

Dang, I hope I'm not about to seem like the kind of kid this thread is scolding.... but the rail atlas link isn't working for me...and I've been trying to find a good one of those for a bit... :/ 

and also...the railfan sites (csx is what I'm after) have me a bit confused... I'm guessing the first two sets of numbers next to the loc is the time the train gets to that spot and the time it leaves... but what the heck is the QB ###/ QC### shit about? 
My apologies if this is something supposed to be obvious. I've never tried to figure out trains online before...I've always just sat and waited for one going my way in person... Never had a ccg either....

So yeah...anyone care to shed some light on this for me? please and thank you xox


----------



## anyways

duh, nevermind about the link not working, found it elsewhere


----------



## ary

thanks errryone...glad to see i figured 2/3s of this stuff on my own wit a lil help n glad that theres individuals like yall who know what the fuck is up...im actually enjoyin not havin a c-c, more research, more knowledge gained, n a whole lot more fun findin good hop out spots... the railroadmap is priceless, made my computer a shitton slower, but still worth every mb haha... slowly n surely gaining the knowledge n info on the legacy of one of the only true american arts...i keep finding myself amazed at the sheer volume of information n wisdom to be learned from people who society passes of as lowlife bums.. thanks to every last hobo in history to help out another, i tip my skank to yall, you are the true americans...


----------



## ary

haha my boy farted so haneous(spellin?) i smelt it on a movin pig in a bucket hahaha


----------



## ary

good fuckin info...glad to see i figured out most of the internet searchin myself, but i still learned new shit... the links to the symbols is great, already knew georgiarailfan, i only been ridin csx, pretty easy symbol sytem it seems compared to up n bnsf, n i cant wait to hop west to figure it out (ive riden around 1500 miles so far in my 1st 5 months n am beyond stoked). im so stoked to be learnin this shit, n i am constantly amazed at the sheer volume of knowledge that exists gathered from the 100+ this greatest american art has existed...n likewise im awestruck at the vast intelligence possessed by people who society passes of as lowlifes (i had faith in yall all along haha). i tip my skank to every last hobo to every help out another, you are true fucking americans, n i mean that from the bottom of my heart, or brain or whatevr the fuck makes me spew out this stuff haha....TRUE FUCKING AMERICANS


----------



## 614 crust

There I fixed the broken links in the original post. So they should all be working now.


----------



## ary

whoops, posted twice....oh yea, from a beginner to a beginner, gain knowledge on your own, cuz in the end all you have is yourself, n a c-c guide aint the holy grail. i had one for two months n it led me astray many times, they are useful but many times wrong, it says it on the first page... if you really respect the rails, learn, KEEP YOURS EYES MINDS N EARS OPEN! n ask q's if you got some educated questions to ask... you think our brothers at the turn of th 1900s had this resource at their disposal? HELL NO!!! n from a beginner to a beginner, first n foremost RESPECT THE RAILS N THE RIDERS!!! play it smart n play it ninja, there are people out there whos lives are the rails, n in a lot of cases, if you act a fool you will be dealt with accordingly. hoppers are some tough motherfuckers, n most dont take shit.. this aint a trend, n you can easily die, n fuck up the livelyhood of many diehard dedicated individuals who wouldnt n dont want life any other way... long story short RESPECT RESPECT REESSSSSPPPEEEECCTTT!!!!


----------



## GutterGrayse

Everyone has the right to their opinion, and I think you make some valid points, although I don't agree with everything you said. THank you for posting helpful information, though. It is much appreciated.


----------



## MrD

GutterGrayse said:


> Everyone has the right to their opinion, and I think you make some valid points, although I don't agree with everything you said. THank you for posting helpful information, though. It is much appreciated.


 
Devil's Advocate here, and I am just curious, what DIDNT you agree with?


----------



## Feral

Overall I think that all of the substantial posts in this thread are great, and a wonderful wealth of resources for those that do not know much about riding freight. I personally think that Bones has a point tho when he states that everyone started someplace, and extending a hand for help in the general direction of another traveler should never be frowned at, because I am guessing that all of us have asked someone a question before, that we could have found elsewhere but we were hoping that those that had similar lifestyles would help out. Even asking a home bum where the nearest booze store is at.... well hell we could look that up on the internet too its just easier to ask someone that already knows. In addition to that, there is a huge amount of bad information that is floating around the web.. never can tell what you are going to get, even here on STP


----------



## Uncle Mom

thanks for the post


----------



## Trains

Meatroll.. Clockwords, holding hands watching the sunset from Tillamook overpass. You start to pedal first, and I try to keep up. <3


----------



## colorado

what he said and sht


----------



## mylon

Facepalm.jpg


----------



## Alaska

oh, man. what a roflfest.


----------



## shiftingGEARS

If someone was looking for a friend of yours as to stab them in the face, Would you tell them, or make them figure it out for them selves. Information is not a privilege it is the right of every person to be educated.


----------



## bryanpaul

shiftingGEARS said:


> If someone was looking for a friend of yours as to stab them in the face, Would you tell them, or make them figure it out for them selves. Information is not a privilege it is the right of every person to be educated.


bad analogy.........it's my right to not educate if i dont wanna.....alot of info and specifics about hoppin trains can be kind of a priveledge....you dont wanna be sendin a buncha idiots out to the catchout spots if you think theyre gonna trash shit and blow it up.......a few people have the ability to bring the heat down on a whole yard......so yeah.......nuttin wrong with bein picky about who you tell shit to


----------



## shiftingGEARS

that's true it is your right, but a little info might help a "noob" learn the ropes and just because a person is an idiot doesn't mean he/she doesn't deserve a little help here and there. Seems to me that train hoping is now just another form of elitist bullshit.


----------



## shiftingGEARS

Feral said:


> Overall I think that all of the substantial posts in this thread are great, and a wonderful wealth of resources for those that do not know much about riding freight. I personally think that Bones has a point tho when he states that everyone started someplace, and extending a hand for help in the general direction of another traveler should never be frowned at, because I am guessing that all of us have asked someone a question before, that we could have found elsewhere but we were hoping that those that had similar lifestyles would help out. Even asking a home bum where the nearest booze store is at.... well hell we could look that up on the internet too its just easier to ask someone that already knows. In addition to that, there is a huge amount of bad information that is floating around the web.. never can tell what you are going to get, even here on STP



the bee's knees right here..


----------



## TwoZeroSeven

http://www.bnsf.com/customers/where-can-i-ship/
updated link for the BNSF map


----------



## mylon

shiftingGEARS said:


> If someone was looking for a friend of yours as to stab them in the face, Would you tell them, or make them figure it out for them selves. Information is not a privilege it is the right of every person to be educated.



That has got to be the worst analogy I have ever heard. Besides that, surely as someone who is so concerned with human rights, you understand we have a right to our own opinion and freedom of choice. Therefore it is my *opinion* that I shouldn't have to spoon feed overly entitled fuckers like you, especially since this is not information necessary to your survival or well being, and I am *choosing* not to. 

I created and put this *information* here to help people *educate* themselves and amazingly enough you aren't the first person to complain that I should be doing more for you. Honestly, did you read anything other than the title? I can only imagine so, so I emboldened key words to help you comprehend. Mods, do me a favor and take this thread down.


----------



## CXR1037

shiftingGEARS said:


> Seems to me that train hoping is now just another form of elitist bullshit.



I'm okay with that. The less oogles I run into, the better my train hopping experience is!

PS, the kids who really want to do it, do it. Some learn, some don't.


----------



## shiftingGEARS

meatroll said:


> That has got to be the worst analogy I have ever heard. Besides that, surely as someone who is so concerned with human rights, you understand we have a right to our own opinion and freedom of choice. Therefore it is my *opinion* that I shouldn't have to spoon feed overly entitled fuckers like you, especially since this is not information necessary to your survival or well being, and I am *choosing* not to.



All i was saying is if someone is looking for some help, why not give them the info they need instead of being a douche bag about it. Is it really going to hurt your ego that much to know someone knows the same *information* as you do.



meatroll said:


> I created and put this *information* here to help people *educate* themselves and amazingly enough you aren't the first person to complain that I should be doing more for you. Honestly, did you read anything other than the title? I can only imagine so, so I emboldened key words to help you comprehend. Mods, do me a favor and take this thread down.



Did i complain that you didn't help me out? pretty sure i never asked for your help at all. so take your bold words and shove them up your ass. harty harty har..


----------



## shiftingGEARS

CXR1037 said:


> PS, the kids who really want to do it, do it. Some learn, some don't.



that's true.. the reason i don't ride trains is because i don't give a fuck about trains, i would rather ride a bike or walk, but i would also like to see the people who don't really know how to ride the rails, learn from the "elite" hobos, instead of being treated like garbage because they have not been doing it as long.


----------



## CXR1037

Don't get me wrong, I'll help out anyone - if I think they're worth helping out.

A kid hanging out near a yard watching trains with good, honest questions? I'll help him/her out.

A kid who's just getting drunk under a bridge and wants to ride trains to go to Rainbow Gathering and has no real respect for the trains themselves or the amount of time it's taken myself and others to accumulate this information? Fuck him/her, they can learn on their own.

I think what gets me more than anything is that it's pretty easy to find info. Google and the internet in general are a million times more useful than the crew change guide, in my opinion. I think it's just pseudo-punks who want a sense of elitism that complain about not getting hooked up with info: "I want the CCG so I can show it to girls at parties and tell them I'm a big bad hobo!"


----------



## 40 Hands

I wouldnt expect to know nearly enough after any amount of internet research to just hop on a train and wing it. Id get one of my friends to show me the rails or post up near a yard for long enough to find someone to hop with. Im a noob but im not going to ask questions that will give me an end all search of info. This isnt trip planner dot com, its squat the planet. I might ask to meet up, or for the most scenic route of nor cal, and places to avoid. But i wont be asking What should i expect when rolling through my first yard or How to get to the juggalo gathering by freight. Cuz ill have someone there with me when i roll through my first yard showing me the way, and im totally planning on being in Nor Cal this fall so im straight on the gathering.


----------



## Missy

40 Hands said:


> I might ask to meet up, or for the most scenic route of nor cal, and places to avoid. But i wont be asking What should i expect when rolling through my first yard or How to get to the juggalo gathering by freight. Cuz ill have someone there with me when i roll through my first yard showing me the way, and im totally planning on being in Nor Cal this fall so im straight on the gathering.



I just puked a little in my mouth.


----------



## dharma bum

Missy said:


> I just puked a little in my mouth.



puke > faygo


----------



## 40 Hands

dharma bum said:


> puke > faygo


I wouldnt go that far, cuz i dig rock an rye & 60/40. Beats droppin a buck more on Coke or Pepsi products. But i get what your knockin on and im with ya. Ill always be straight on the gathering, personally.


----------



## Bl3wbyyou

Granted i just got back from my 1st 6 weeks out on the rail with a decent set of people.And i feel as if i got enough experience where i can just go on my own.I did research the subject for about 4-5 months before i even thought of the idea.Though it was always on the back burner to catch out and see the country.

I am sure as hell glad there is a forum like this around.If it wasn't for this place then i wouldn't have met my 1st group and circles who has been riding for 11 yrs to show me the basics.With his help i got a pretty good understanding.But i am still learning new things every time i head out.Its all about the trip be it good or bad.But ill always be looking for someone with more experience then i to help me out or i can help them out with whatever in return for knowledge.

I wouldn't be too afraid of taking some newbies on myself.But i still lack a ccg which i know ill pick up.And that would be the final piece of the puzzle for myself at least for sometime.

But yeah thanks to everyone who has helped me to go out there and hit the rails.I really regret not doing it earlier in my life to be honest.But im still young and can do this for as long as i like to.


----------



## ipoPua

i dont understand the people who talk shit on kids coming on here asking for advice. 'figure it out', thats what theyre trying to do. its a useful resource for a topic thats really difficult to learn, if you dont wanna help, dont help. i dont understand why you have to piss your pants everytime someone tries to get some guidance


----------



## Pheonix

meatroll said:


> http://www.google.com


 
This used to be a real informative thread until Meatroll got mad at all the stupid kids on the internet and edited the original post. Meatroll did you not realize there are stupid kids on the internet before you started this thread? Your acting like Widerstand getting all pissed off that this info is so easily available when your the one putting the info out there. If you don't like the stupid kids on this site then do what Widerstand did and create your own website for your precious info even though you know the stupid kids will still go to your site and read your info anyways.


----------



## Doobie_D

Its kind of funny now tho. Everyone profusely thanking him for letting them know about google..


----------



## Doobie_D

meatroll said:


> Thanks everyone! And yeah, any additions are encouraged. I tried to keep the main post as general as possible to keep it from getting the TL;DR treatment - there are definately tons of other useful links & methods out there.


 

General? i'll say!!!


----------



## wizehop

You know what, most info is easily available. The kids who come on here or elsewhere and look shit up aren't the issue, because their actually taking the time to look for themselves. The problem these days (at least in my eyes) is we are in the era of self entitlement and just plain lasy ass mother fuckerness.

These days I get emails from random kids who flat out ask me.."Yo, where do you catch out in Pittsburgh. here is my cell #" and that's it.... WTF!!! this is a weekly fucking occurrence. That or "hey man whats your cell number, I have some questions about train hopping", or the usual "where can I get a CCG" bullshit. NO hey man..bla bla bla..just right to the fucking point.

Whats even worse is they write me or try to add me on facebook, then ask me a fucking question you could find in a heart beat if you just fucking type it in google. Its fucking retarded. I even get kids telling kids they haven't even met in real life to message me asking for info...its fucking pathetic.

I'm down for new kids hopping freights and Im also down for helping to shape future generations...but....people who cant make the effort to look up shit on there own will not cut it period.

All that to say I don't think posting tips on train hopping is going to hurt anyone as most off the skids wont even take the time to read it anyhow. Sharing actually catch out info with people you don't know or haven't met is a different issue all together.


----------



## Doobie_D

Im in the same boat dude. And in my experience when you do take the time to help out with a speck of info most folks offer no thanks in return. Fools turn'in me into a premature crotchety old man!!


----------



## Pheonix

Doobie_D said:


> Im in the same boat dude. And in my experience when you do take the time to help out with a speck of info most folks offer no thanks in return. Fools turn'in me into a premature crotchety old man!!


 
But there has been alot of people commenting and thanking Meatroll for the wonderful info he shared. But instead Meatroll only sees the one idiot that gave him shit so he sabotaged his own thread.


----------



## ipoPua

wize, yeah thats definitely some serious bullshit. but like, i would have no idea how to figure out getting on trains if it werent for this site. i -still- hardly have a clue lol. i dont expect to have anything handed to me and i would never be so rude or selfentitled as to think i had the right to ask for a straight walkthrough, but i've still been given shit for asking simple questions. eh doesnt matter though i definitely get what youre saying, i just think some people take it too far and treat -every- noobie like one of those prick kids


----------



## Matt Derrick

wizehop said:


> These days I get emails from random kids who flat out ask me.."Yo, where do you catch out in Pittsburgh. here is my cell #" and that's it.... WTF!!! this is a weekly fucking occurrence. That or "hey man whats your cell number, I have some questions about train hopping", or the usual "where can I get a CCG" bullshit. NO hey man..bla bla bla..just right to the fucking point.


 
duuuuuuuude. you have no fucking idea. i feel your pain.



ipoPua said:


> i dont expect to have anything handed to me and i would never be so rude or selfentitled as to think i had the right to ask for a straight walkthrough, but i've still been given shit for asking simple questions.


 
one of the things ive learned over the years (running this website) is that it's the internet. it's way too easy for people to talk shit through the safety of their screens, and a lot of the time if you had the same conversation with them face to face, they would be much cooler about it, or even be pretty awesome people. my point is don't take it too much to heart, there's a _lot_ of dicks out there, but just as many cool people, it's just that the cool people don't make their presence known as much cause it's easier (on the internet) to bring attention to yourself when you talk shit.


----------



## Kim Chee

wizehop said:


> These days I get emails from random kids who flat out ask me.."Yo, where do you catch out in Pittsburgh. here is my cell #" and that's it.... WTF!!! this is a weekly fucking occurrence. That or "hey man whats your cell number, I have some questions about train hopping", or the usual "where can I get a CCG" bullshit. NO hey man..bla bla bla..just right to the fucking point.
> 
> Whats even worse is they write me or try to add me on facebook, then ask me a fucking question you could find in a heart beat if you just fucking type it in google. Its fucking retarded. I even get kids telling kids they haven't even met in real life to message me asking for info...its fucking pathetic.


 


Matt Derrick said:


> duuuuuuuude. you have no fucking idea. i feel your pain.


 
OK, gentlemen. I have a solution to your cash woes. Start a website that offers choo choo info in exchange for cash. Get one of those paypal button thingies that a future train rider can click on, spend some cash and get an answer. 
I want 10% for all proceeds earned by using this completely awesome idea.

***As for the original post: Yahoo.com is a pretty good search engine if you find Google unsuitable.


----------



## ipoPua

but i'm poor as duck and i still wanna learn


----------



## Doobie_D

I dont know about you but i was under the impression that people originally started riding trains because they wanted to get somewhere and had no scrilla.


----------



## Bl3wbyyou

Hell yeah riding the rails broke is the only way to do it!Haha.Its the only real way to travel and makes things more interesting.

I'm probably gonna take sometime off from hitting the rails since circles just had a nasty accident and had his leg removed below the knee from a slip up.Sorta bothers me because if i was there it might have happened to me as well.I always followed him onto the same cars and what not.

But it won't discourage me though.I am ALWAYS on my A game when im around those huge hunks of rolling steel.IF i grab a car while its moving i grab the damn handles like my life depends on it and IT DOES.You slip up once you are either going A under the car then B getting limbs removed.Then C you might live after 5-20 cars run over your damn corpse if you are 'lucky'.All and all its all worth while long as you are on your game and focused on what you are doing.


----------



## ped

Haha I wish people asked me how to sleep in a van.


----------



## ipoPua

if youve got any tips on -attaining- said van, i could really use em


----------



## Pheonix

ipoPua said:


> if youve got any tips on -attaining- said van, i could really use em





meatroll said:


> http://www.google.com


----------



## Kim Chee

Doobie_D said:


> I dont know about you but i was under the impression that people originally started riding trains because they wanted to get somewhere and had no scrilla.


 





That's what I used to think, but train riders do have money! This is what I do when I need a few dollars. Its AMAZING what everyday people will do for a few dollars. By diggin' in the trash you can get some cash and they will do your bidding. Try it, it works! 
Also, I want 10% of any proceeds earned by implementing this completely awesome and original idea.


----------



## Doobie_D

Here in Oregon they make it so that: 1. The can has to be intact with bar code. 2. Out of state cans arent excepted. and 3. You can only cash out $7 a day. There are ways around this but damn its a pain in the ass. I sure do miss California .


----------



## Pheonix

mmmmmmmichael said:


> That's what I used to think, but train riders do have money! This is what I do when I need a few dollars. Its AMAZING what everyday people will do for a few dollars. By diggin' in the trash you can get some cash and they will do your bidding. Try it, it works!
> Also, I want 10% of any proceeds earned by implementing this completely awesome and original idea.


 
I have $5 if you can teach me your recycling skills, but I might have to pay you in cans.


----------



## ped

Cans are chumps change. Recovered golf balls are were it's at. That and catalytic converters


----------



## Pheonix

ped said:


> Cans are chumps change. Recovered golf balls are were it's at. That and catalytic converters


 
AARRGH, some crack head hack off my catalytic converter. That wasn't you was it.


----------



## wizehop

ipoPua said:


> wize, yeah thats definitely some serious bullshit. but like, i would have no idea how to figure out getting on trains if it werent for this site. i -still- hardly have a clue lol. i dont expect to have anything handed to me and i would never be so rude or selfentitled as to think i had the right to ask for a straight walkthrough, but i've still been given shit for asking simple questions. eh doesnt matter though i definitely get what youre saying, i just think some people take it too far and treat -every- noobie like one of those prick kids


 

Ya man I agree with you, some people are dicks about it a bit much. This and other sites are here to discuss such topics at hand, but I guess there are varying degrees of what people feel is kosher to talk about. For me I thinks its a matter of "teach a man to fish" vs." give a man a fish".
Saying to someone who hasn't hopped before " ya a Vancouver bound IM leaves from location A daily at Midnight. It will pull out of the yard at 5mph and then stop for clearance before it pulls onto the main. Wait at mp XXX to nab a DPU." Isnt really helping them out. There is a fuck of a lot more to hopping trains than such and such train leaves from said location.

Train hopping is kind of an intimate thing, and most of us have put in a lot of time getting fucked over while learning whats what. When we know the ins and out of a place, its something we really worked for and put time into. Now most of us secretly enjoy getting fucked over on trains, but none the less when someone who hasn't even set foot on train tracks comes along and flatout says "YO bro where do I catch this train" its fucking offensive.
Its offensive because A, we pride ourselves in what it takes to learn and pull off shit most people don't know/cant do; and B, because the true spirit of a train hopper is being that fucking renegade that despite everything stacked against them, they can figure it out and pull it off on there own. When people who aren't fucking renegades consider joining our ranks its scary.
That's where the freedom lies, and as train hoppers that's what we respect. Until we know someone has put that time and effort into it, questions like "where do you get that train" are going to be met with hostility. If you think you can just get answers online then go out and everything will work out, your seriously delusional (I'm talking generally here).

Where to start? Find a train yard

For me its been the past year that things have been getting out of hand. I used to love getting emails and talking trains. 90% of people who emailed me about train hopping where just dreamers and as soon as they had to put any real thought into it that was that. But 10% or so of kids once pointed in the right direction would take the time and learn the shit. Id get emails back like, man I found the spot, then I went and scoped it out for a few weeks and I got a pattern down, and then I caught out and it was amazing...that shit is golden for me, but those kids showed initiative and in the end they did it on there own.

I rarely get emails like those anymore...cant even remember the last time to be honest. The same goes for most of the posts from new kids on these websites. There is such a total disregard for everything "train hopping" in 95% of the posts. Some kid thinks because he dresses like a punk he somehow thinks its his given right to get handed info. It used to be sad but these days its becoming down right angering.
I used to take the odd new kid out and show em the ropes once or twice a year.. haven't done it in almost two years now..same goes for answering emails. I never wanted to be that guy who snubbed people off, but these days most of the emails I get make my blood boil.

All that to say: People starting out who only ask about where to catch a specific train, will never become train hoppers plain and simple.


----------



## ipoPua

googling 'buy van cheap good mileage' doesnt really do me much good. i'm not saying i need the advice, which is why i've never asked for it, i was just answering his joke with an honest statement.
and wize yeah i totally hear that, i understand how much effort and time and misery you guys have put into it.


----------



## ped

^ Got a decent van for sale if you're serious.


----------



## ipoPua

totally serious, but i've got about 20 bucks right now so if youre lookin t make a deal...


----------



## mylon

Pheonicks you are right, I am so mad. Btw good luck on your untrained MMA career whilst "rubbertramping" with multiple cats and dogs, I'm sure you'll be a hit









No pun intended


----------



## Pheonix

meatroll said:


> Pheonicks you are right, I am so mad. Btw good luck on your untrained MMA career whilst "rubbertramping" with multiple cats and dogs, I'm sure you'll be a hit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pun intended


 
haha, thanks man I'm sure it will be a blast. But don't worry about me, I'm smart and I can figure shit out myself.


----------

